# Very disapointed in the WRP



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I am very upset and disapointed with the WRP I received for Xmas, Today was the second time since I got it that I have shot it, using the ammo required and the bands that came with it. On the fifth shot I heard a snap and saw the cam and end of the fork flying off, now it is possible that there was a fork hit although I do not beleive so, but even if there was I can't believe that this possibility was not taken into account when designing the slingshot.... anyway here is a picture of the damage...it's a total loss...in my time shooting I have had almost no fork hits but I would expect that any slingshot I own would at the very least be able to stand up to one with out catastophic failure..


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Send it back to Saunders see if it was a Faulty product ? see what they say. if you got a bad fork hit I have a WRP the arms seem very delicate so shots have to be very exact when you pull and shoot it is a chance you will have to take with Saunders.. Hope you can get it resolved.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have sent a email to Sauders along with the picture, we'll see what happens. I guess my problem is that it should not be designed so that it can not take at least one fork hit, in the 2 years I've shot a number of different styles of forks and frames and had 1 fork hit, maybe I've been lucky but you really cant have a fork that wont stand up to at least some damage, accidents do happen unfortunately


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes!
Hope you can work something out with Saunders.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are right, Scott. A fork has to be able to take hits. My pouch hand is pretty damaged and sometimes I get an early release due to weakness. I broke one of the best ones I ever had that way.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I may be disapointed with the WRP but I cant be upset with Saunder's customer service this is part of a email I received a few minutes ago..

*You have good reason to be upset. The Pro should not have failed this
way and I believe I know the cause. Just before Christmas we discovered
a problem with a new run of arms... the wrong material had been used. It
took us several weeks to track down what went wrong and then run proper
parts. In the mean time we contacted our vendors alerting them of the
issue and requesting that they discontinue sales of the Pro until we
replaced the bad arms.

Until your email we thought we had replaced all of the bad arms but
obviously we were wrong. I would like to send you replacement arms.*


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good for Saunders. And good for you to alert them!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All's well then, right? Well done Scott.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Chuck Saunders and Diane-in fact all the people at Saunders are top shelf Scott. They stand behind what they make. Takes some getting used to but that is a good shooting slingshot Bud! Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree FB I really enjoyed shooting it for the limited time I could, and I'm very happy with the response I received from Saunders. Hopefully I'll receive the replacement arms soon.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

hi well thats what i call a stright down the line company put there hands up admit the problem is theres with a full explanation of the facts and a free replacment not to many companys like this left in the world now


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great glad to see you got some resolve on the Sling hope evrything works out it really is a Good Sling and fun one to have in a collection.
Good For Saunders they stand by what they sell ...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have known for a long time that Chuck Saunders is a straight up guy and his company is also top notch. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Received new arms, a bag of marbles (looks like about a hundred) and a note of apology today, arms took about 5 min. to replace..I'm going to have to replace one of the cams before I shot it I noticed a crack in one and I dont want to take a chance, but all in all I'm very happy with the customer service I received.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The WRP is often berated as ugly, plastic, nontraditional etc...the same criticisms you would find with Glocks. I think it's a great concept, a light folding starship. I do wish it didn't flex so much when you draw, and band power is limited due to the materials and moving parts, and perhaps a more subdued color than eye-drawing Darth Vader black would be in order. However these things (minus the color) are what makes it lightweight and portable, the main problem with starships in general. I would have beefed it up a bit if I had designed it, but then again I'm not sure that would make a difference utilizing the given material. It's a reasonable compromise if you backpack for example and want to bring a starship along which would be impractical otherwise. It's not quick on the draw, but can be deployed relatively quickly on the trail as it can be folded with the bands attached. A very innovative piece designed by someone who can think outside the box.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey I like the Darth Vader black, makes me feel like a ninja..


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, perhaps have other options as well as black. In black it looks like it should be carried by a SWAT team, IMHO.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a WRP that has been shot a lot (I can't even count) with out a problem. I did trade for one with a broken clip a couple of years ago, fixed it and it has given me no problems either. Saunders will stand behind there products. They are a good American company making products here in the USA. -- Tex -- PS they also have another USA company. -- http://www.saeng.com/catalog.php


----------

